# Miscarrying a blighted ovum



## tu123

Hi peeps. I found out we had a blighted ovum at just over 7 weeks. I had a scheduled D and C which I cancelled as I was too chicken. The last scan showed a sac the size equivalent for 12 weeks.

Before my Lillian had already had 5 MC but they were actual pregnancies.

Anyone know what the pain is like with a blighted ovum?

Just that i am beginning to regret cancelling the D and C as I still have large boobs and morning sickness and now worrying about naturally MC with a new job starting next week. I have another scan today and my PG test last night was well and truly positive still. My body just has not realized there is nothing inside yet:growlmad:

Thanks in advance:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

tu123 I just foind out yesterday that I have a blighted ovum..they sent me home to wait it out and my next appointment is on the 29th. Wait it out? I am scared to death..Not knowing what to expect..I am so sorry for your news..Maybe we can confort one another as we go through this?!:cry::hugs:


----------



## Bosch

I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through. I didn't want to read and run. Know that we are all here for you ladies.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you it means tons:hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PepsiChic

sorry to hear about your MC...have a look at the Ask me about thread in baby club, i believe someone there experienced a blighted ovum and is on the list, you could send her a pm and see what advice she can offer you *hug*

here she is:

sb22 - missed miscarriages/*blighted ovum*


----------



## happigail

Think I'm having the same as well.


----------



## tu123

Thank you all lovely ladies:hugs:


Asibling-i am sorry:cry::cry: 

I found out at just over 7 weeks and my scan today showed the sac had continued to grow and was measuring 12 weeks. All i have had is morning sickness and big boobs, no pains at all. However, the scan did show an area around the sac that has started to break away from the womb so hopefully it s the start.

My HCG levels are still quite high but they should drop soon.

Waiting till the 29th seems a bit long to me. Can you go back with any concerns, etc? 

It is rare but blighted ovums are sometimes misdiagnosed and the pregnancy was just earlier than thought. I dont want to give you disappointing hope but it is good to go back for another scan. 

I hope you have a supporting partner. But PM me if you want.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

PMming you happgal


----------



## AveryATL

I had a blighted ovum, and miscarried in Feb. of this year. I opted for the pills at home, as I was travelling to Hawaii in the following week on vacation, and did not want to have the M/C when I was there. 

The pain is different for everyone, but it was not one of my favorite days ever, that is for sure. I needed the Vicodin that they prescribed to make me be able to tolerate the pain, but some people only use Advil or the like. 

THe good part is that if you are 7 weeks along, then there isn't that much there. Basically, it feels like an incredibly heavy period, with lots of clots. But, passing the sac/etc. itself wasn't particularly painful - in fact after the Vicodin, the pain wasn't bad. Before I took it, I was shaking on the couch, uncontrollably.


----------



## jess11991

I just miscarried a blighted ovum 2 weeks ago... for me the pain was really bad. My pregnancy ended at 5 weeks 5 days but I didnt miscarry until when I was around 11 weeks :'( I know the pain is different for everyone but I honestly couldnt believe the pain was that bad for being only 6 weeks. Im so very sorry for your lost I know how hard it is.


----------



## tu123

Thanks again guys.

As the sac has continued to grow they said i should have the D and C if nothing has progressed by next week.

Beginning to regret not having the D and C a few weeks ago as i start a new job next week.

I asked for medical management weeks ago but my pct do not do it. Their reason is that their research has shown that there is greater risk of retaining tissue and needing a d and c anyway:nope:

I have had 5 MC before but they all had life at one point-not an empty sac. I would hope this would be easier?


----------



## asibling4gi04

tu123, its never easier..I wish you a speedy recovery love..

I LOVE YOU EVEN THOUGH YOU ARE NOT THERE
I HOLD YOU IN MY HEART FOREVER NEAR
I DREAM OF THINGS THAT WERE SUPPOSED TO BE
I WANT TO WAKE UP AND SEE YOU GROWING IN ME
BUT I KNOW THAT WILL NOT HAPPEN, FATE DEALT THE CARDS
I JUST WISH THAT THE PAIN WOULD STOP TUGGING AT MY HEART
I WILL NEVER FEEL YOUR SOFT SKIN OR ROCK YOU GOODNIGHT
BUT I PRAY FOR FAST SLEEP BECAUSE IN MY DREAMS I AM HOLDING YOU TIGHT! 

I love you baby bean, you never developed, you were spared difficulties and health problems..I must think of it that way in order to move on......Love, Momma.:cry:


----------



## mcsmyth1

i miscarried from a blighted ovum on 30th june of this year... i went for scan on 25th may, was told it was a blighted ovum (i was 11weeks 1 day) i began spotting-light period the following day, the thursday, and that continued til monday when i began to have severe cramps, the worst pain lasted around an hour, i could not stand with the pain, although didnt have any pain relief either, it was after this hour of pain that i passed the sac, as soon as i passed it, the pain went away immediately... i then began to bleed heavily ( obviously because my cervix had been opened from passing the sac which was about 3 inches long and an inch wide) and i was filling my normal pads in less than 15 mins, so i rang the epu who told me to come up for a check and scan... after passing another few very large clots in the hospital, everything then quietened down, the consultant removed some tissue that was still in the neck of my cervix, gave me a scan and sent me home....

this is only my personal experience, and it may be very different to what you will experience... im sorry sorry for your loss and if you ever want to talk just pm me...

my reason for telling you in depth what happened, is to just let you know that, yes, it may very well be scary, but it does not last long and there is an end to it, take care x


----------



## asibling4gi04

mcsmyth, thanks for sharing your experience..I am so scared and my OH left me and left me alone with my little girl to deal with all of this on my own..I am just a time bomb... I am sorry for your loss as well..Bless you .. :cry::hugs:


----------



## misfit76

I had a blighted Ovum back in March. I miscarried for a long time because I did not have a mojor event. For me, it was just a really heavy period with lots of clots. Since there was not actually baby, There was nothing for me to pass. I think this helped. Advil worked fine for me as well. I miscarried/bled for 6 weeks.


----------



## tu123

Thank you for your experiences again ladies.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Asibling-that is a lovely poem. You really are having an AWFUL time:cry:

How are you doing today?


----------



## holymoly

Sorry for everyone's loss. I miscarried a BO last Tuesday. On the Thu before the scan put me at about 5 weeks development wise (should have been 9), with a sac that was measuring about 7 weeks. I started to spot on the Friday, bleeding got heavier through to Tuesday when I passed the sac. The bleeding has almost stopped now and it was never much heavier than a normal period. The pain was a bit worse than a normal period but not too bad considering (I have painful periods anyway) and apart from the odd twinge stopped after the sac had been passed. Physically it wasn't too bad.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## CRWx

:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks all..not doing so wel..ready for help mentally.:cry:


----------



## sophieloafy

my best friend had a mc blighted ovum a couple of months ago and she went through a lot of pain and a lot of blood loss. I am facing a possible mc and i find out on saturday but if i have mc i will have a d&c


----------



## okmomma

I found out at 12w1d that I had a BO. There was no baby on the ultrasound and I was measuring a little over 7 weeks. I miscarried two days later. I felt like I was starting my period. Then cramps started, like labor pains, but not that bad. I took ibuprofen and about 30 minutes later I was on the toilet bleeding a lot and passing large clots. I was there for 2 hours. Very boring. Not painful at all. Then I was good for 20-30 minutes, then another large clot would send me running for the bathroom. After 10 hours the clots stopped and I was barely bleeding. I am still feeling a little weak and tired, but it has only been 2 days. I am ready for the bleeding to be done. It is light as I only need a pantyliner.

It is not a fun experience, but I don't think I could have done it by myself if there was a baby in there. I had a d & c scheduled for monday but miscarried on saturday. 

Just remember, even though it is tough, it is better to have this happen than have an unhealthy baby.

Hugs to everyone


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks okmomma..so sorry about your loss.. :hugs::cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks all of you wonderful ladies for sharing your painful stories. I hope each one of you find peace as I try to make sense of mine..Tomorrow I go for a scan and doc visit..waiting to see what they are going to do..I should be about 8 weeks along now..no bleeding or cramping ....ugh..I hate waiting..this is awful!:cry:


----------



## claus81

I had a BO as well :( Worst day of my life when the doc told me.. I was going to wait at home and miscarry but I couldn't do it. It was hurting so bad and no bleeding. I had a D&C the day after.. I didn't have any pain at all.. Just some mild cramps but that was it. The bleeding stopped in 3 days. I was almost 12 weeks. 

Good luck ladies and so sorry for you losses..


----------



## KateC

Hi hon, 

I might be too late, but I wanted to share my experience.

I had blighted ovum, and I was SO sick from it. It was terrible to learn I wasn't going to have a baby, because everyone always tells you morning sickness is suck a good sign, and that's what helps get you through the misery. So to suffer like that for nothing was awful! 

I tried to wait to miscarry naturally, but I don't think I would have waited if I still felt sick. Too hard to get those mixed messages, to feel pregnant when you're not.

Anyway, when I finally got my D&C, it really helped me to heal from the grief. I was driving myself nuts with the waiting. I worried so much about consequences and side effects, but I JUST today saw an expert in Asherman's Syndrome (whcih is a really bad potential outcome of a D&C), and he told me that to get it done in your first trimester, the risks are very low, under 3%, and that it can help protect you from infection. 

So I hope you make the choice that's best for you. If it comes to a D&C, I promise it's really not that bad. Count on staying home for at least 1 day, and staying off your feet for 3 days. Desk work is fine, but I do lab work and that's all walking around, so I had to stay home for 3 days. 

Good luck to you, I'm so sorry to hear that your pregnancy won't work out. <3


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies,

So sorry I have not been here but I just cannot cope right now. I am sorry it seems so selfish. I went for my 3rd scan yesterday and no baby (of course). They will be calling me with a surgery date!

As for me and OH, NO CHANCE IN FRANCE of reconciliation. She has moved on hanging out with young girls and partying as if nothing is wrong or as if she never had me in her heart. Left me with this physical and emtional mess. In fact she calls and texts me harrassing me nightly. I am changing my phone number!! I have tried to change it over the last couple of days but my phone is on a lock?!?!! I cant win! She is also having other girls call my phone.. AND SHE KNOWS WHAT I AM going through! This is toture..Really didnt want to but I am ready to get the police involved! 

I hope you are all doing well..best wishes for the BFPS!! :cry::hugs::shrug::flower:


----------



## okmomma

asibling - sorry for everything you are going through. Although a miscarriage is not easy, there is a reason why. I didn't recognize some of the reasons until a few days afterwards. For me, it was I never wanted an xmas baby (many reasons why). Also, the pregnancy wasn't 100% planned. I was only about 75% ready. Now both DH and I are 100% ready. Plus, all the baby clothes we have are for a summer baby. Everyday is still difficult, but I truly believe everything happens for a reason and you will find out some of the reasons eventually. Stay strong. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT LADIES. WELL..THE BEGINNING OF THE END IN MONDAY MORNING:cry::hugs::cry:


----------

